# Polish Lynx information wanted.



## dragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I run a website which provides links to sites with information on birds, fish and reptiles.
Your site features prominantly in the Show Pigeon Links section.
I've had a request from a member for information about his Polish Lynx which he has difficulty sexing and which show no interest in breeding.
I can not find much of use on the Internet.
Can you provide me with any links I can pass on to him?
Thank you.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I don't remember the breed specifically*

All I can say is that I've heard of it. The breed doesn't matter anyway. All domestic pigeons breed and behave pretty much the same way. The most likely reason for not breeding is both birds are the same sex. There are usually visual differences between male and female and the easiest is size as males are normally larger than females. This is not always true as I've had females that were larger than their male mate, even in the same breed. This is somewhat unusual however.

The next reason would be condition or lack of good condition. They have to have good feed and grit and be in good health to breed and to reproduce. If there is disease or poor diet, they are not likely to breed.

Bill


----------



## dragon (Apr 19, 2008)

*Links sought.*

Thank you for the prompt response.

He has about ten Polish Lynx, from memory. (I saw them last year). They may well be all hens as there is no sign of breeding activity.
He has numerous other breeds and has good breeding success with them, so it does seem to be a peculiarity of the breed.

Although my site has a forum section, I would prefer to be able to give him site links for breed information rather than reply with advice.

The only Links I have for this breed are:
A brief article at -
http://www.mjvn.co.za/safpa/breed descriptions/description2 heavy breeds2.htm
The show standard at -
http://www.azpigeons.org/polishlynx.htm
and a photo at -
http://www.pbase.com/johanops/image/94228654

I'd like to be able to provide him with more information than these site give, and also want to improve the range of links for this breed on my site.

They were imported into Australia in the past decade, so there must be more information available. I'm hoping someone here knows of some links.

Thank you once again for your prompt response, jbangelfish.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*A picture is worth a thousand words*



dragon said:


> Thank you for the prompt response.
> 
> He has about ten Polish Lynx, from memory. (I saw them last year). They may well be all hens as there is no sign of breeding activity.
> He has numerous other breeds and has good breeding success with them, so it does seem to be a peculiarity of the breed.
> ...


Now I remember them but that really isn't too important. To have ten birds and not to have two of the opposite sex is highly unlikely unless someone intended to do so which would also be highly unlikely.

I would guess, in time that they will breed. Some are slower than others and perhaps more so in the giant breeds than others. Age is a factor to consider and if they are not old enough, they will not breed. 

Any breeder, I would think, would have a pretty good idea of what is a male and female within any given breed as they do have their differences. I would first make certain that they are healthy and then I may try some force mating or penning up separtely to see if I could observe some mating or breeding behavior. Trust me, they all want to make babies.

Bill


----------



## dragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, Bill. Thanks again.
Gerry.


----------

